# Masterdrive MC Sollwert Freigabe



## sm@rt (29 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe den Motor 1FT6021-6AK71-3HH2 und den FU 
6ES7013-0EP50 im Slot 1 ist die CPB2 Baugruppe und im Slot 3 die SBM2 (Geberkarte) der Slot 2 ist frei. Ich benutze das EPOS Positionier verfahren.
Dem FU werden folgende Sollwerte übergeben: Steuerwort, Lage – Sollwert, Geschwindigkeit, Beschleunigung, Verzögerung und Drehmoment. 

Wenn ich den Antrieb auf der Betriebsart Positionieren habe (POS_ON) dann möchte ich den Antrieb immer in Regelung haben, damit er die Positionen schneller anfahren kann. In der Regelung flackert im Display des FU immer eine 1 wenn Ihr versteht was ich meine. Gebe ich dem FU dann die Sollwertfreigabe dann fährt er los dachte ich mir. 
Er fährt auch los, aber mit seiner maximalen Geschwindigkeit und nicht mehr mit der Geschwindigkeit die ich Ihm über DP vorgebe. Warum verhält er sich so? 

Anderes Problem ist das Drehmoment das ich Ihm über DP auf dem Parameter P260 vorgebe. Egal was ich da einstelle der Motor läuft immer langsam los und Beschleunigt dann bis zu seiner max. Drehzahl zusätzlich Positioniert er auch nicht mehr. Er läuft in einer Richtung einfach immer weiter. Ich muss dann irgendwann abschalten weil die Motorwelle zu heiß wird. Auch wieder die Frage warum macht er das. 

Vielleicht weiß ja einer von Euch was ich falsch gemacht habe. Danke im vorraus!!!

MfG
sm@rt


----------



## offliner (29 Oktober 2007)

Das kann nat. so einiges sein. Läuft der Antrieb, wenn Du ihn über die Steuertafel bedienst ?


----------



## sm@rt (29 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich denke Du meinst die Steuertafel von Drive ES? Nein die Steuertafel nehme ich nur zur Beobachtung. Beim Positionieren habe ich immer alle Freigaben anstehen bis auf die Impulsfreigabe, dann Funktioniert alles korrekt. Der FU muss dann aber erst Hochlaufen oder so und das dauert mir zu lange. Deshalb wollte ich es mit der Sollwertfreigabe machen. Und nur durch diese Änderung läuft der Antrieb dann wie in meiner anfrage beschrieben mit der max. Drehzahl auf seine Position.

MfG
sm@rt


----------



## sm@rt (29 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
mit der Steuertfel das hab ich ausprobiert. Es funktioniert!


----------



## offliner (29 Oktober 2007)

Das sieht mir so aus, als ob der Antrieb irgendwie einen Schleppfehler abbaut oder so ähnlich. Schau mal in den Parameter r198 (KK130), ob der ungleich Null ist, bevor Du die Freigabe setzt...


----------



## sm@rt (29 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
du hast recht. Wenn ich die neue Position vorgebe dann ist der wert von KK130 noch null. Wenn ich den Motor einschalte (Ein Aus 1 auf 1 Signal)läuft der wert langsam hoch bis zu dem Punkt wo die differenz zwischen alter und neuer Position erreicht ist. Also die Entfernung bis zur neuen Position. Nach dem ich die Sollwertfreigabe erteile läuft der Antrieb los und bei Position erreicht ist er wieder null. 

Das hätten wir! Und was kann ich dagegen machen?

MfG
sm@rt


----------



## offliner (31 Oktober 2007)

Ok, dann ist es klar warum er sich so verhält. Der EPOS generiert an der Stelle schon einen Sollwert und mit AUS1 ist der Lageregler bereits aktiv, d.h. es baut sich ein Schleppfehler auf. Da Du aber die Sollwerte noch nicht freigibst, kann der Antrieb nat. nicht fahren.
Du mausst also dafür sorgen, dass der EPOS noch nicht positioniert. Dies kannst Du entweder dadurch erreichen, dass Du die Sollwertübernahme erst aktivierst, wenn der Antrieb in Betrieb ist. Ich weiss nat. nicht, wie gut Du Dich mit der Programmierung mit freien Bausteinen auskennst. 
Sonst einfach mal in die Funktionspläne schauen und entsprechend umverdrahten, z.B. die Sollwertfreigabe mit auf die Lagereglerfreigabe (siehe P210, FP340) legen, dann sollte alles funktionieren. Da ich Deine Verschaltung allerdings nicht kenne, ist die Aussage nat. ohne Gewähr.


----------



## sm@rt (31 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
danke für die guten tipps. Jetzt läuft der Motor richtig.  

MfG
sm@rt


----------



## jabba (26 November 2007)

*Inbetriebnahme MC Compact EPOS*

Hallo zusammen,

hab auch den Regler und versuche den Inbetrieb zu nehmen.

Hab das Musterbeispiel Applikation EPOS mit Profibus geladen.
Kann tippen und positionieren über den Bus.


Jetzt das Problem, die referenzfahrt startet nicht.

Zur Applikation:
Einfach Achse , Absolutpositionieren, mit Bremse, 2 Nor-Endschalter und 1 Referenzschalter

Jetzt erzählt mir der Siemensmann, ich benötige 2 Not-End, 2 Umkehrschalter Referenzfahrt, und 1 Referenzschalter.
So etwas hab ich bei einem Servo noch nie nötig gehabt.

Eigentlich war geplant Not-End oben, kurz davor Referenz. Wenn man Referenz startet, und der steht auf dem Schalter fährt der runter, wenn nicht fährt er rauf bis auf den Schalter und wieder runter.

Angeblich kann der Antrieb das so nicht, und das wäre das erste mal, das der Siemensmann von so einem Ablauf hört ??

Wie habt Ihr das gelöst.

Bei Danaher, Rexroth usw. ist das alles Standard und kein Problem.


----------



## offliner (30 November 2007)

Von der Funktion her kann er das so auch nicht. Da Du den Masterdrives aber frei programmieren kannst, kannst Du Dir nat. im Antrieb dazu einen Workaround bauen. Wirf einfach mal einen Blick in die  Funktionspläne.


----------



## jabba (30 November 2007)

Ja , und in die 1500 Seiten Kompendium.

Ich verstehe nicht, das man von Siemens nicht ein Script mit so einer Anwendung bekommen kann.  Für mich ist das eine Standardanwendung.
Klar kann ich das selber einstellen, aber warum muss hier jeder das Rad neu erfinden, wahrscheinlich damit ich auf die Schulung gehe.

Die Funktionspläne sind ja schön und gut, aber mann muss trotzdem viel machen, was man so nicht weiss. Als ich Bremse , Not-End usw fertig hatte, hat bei Not-End der Motor willt gebrummt. Antwort der Hotline Aus3 ist bei Bremse nicht zulässig (Bei Stoppzeit 0). Aus 3 komplett rausnehmen, auf den Aus1 gehen, und vorher den parametersatz umschalten. Hallo ? Das ist wieder eine Standardfunktion bei allen anderen Herstellern.
Naja, Montag werde ich sehen ob alles läuft.


----------



## offliner (30 November 2007)

Prinzipiell sollte ich , wenn ich mich an so einen Umrichter begebe sowieso wissen was ich tue und das ist mal Herstellerunabhängig. Das nur zum Thema Kurs oder nicht.


----------

